# yeti cooler question



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

anybody ecommend using a yeti cooler as a casting platform?? thinkin bout doin that id be takin 2 birds out with 1 stone. just an idea.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

as long as you can secure it you should be good to go


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

We do on our boat,  It is very sturdy and get you about 18" height depending on size. Sea deck the lid makes it easy on the feets and a little better grip also can double as a fish box or cold storage and save you some room elsewhere in the boat.  Thats one yes  Make sure its a yeti or engel all the others lids are soft and sag under the weight


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A lot of people do that.
I have thought about it myself, but then realized I need a seat for my guest onboard....lol
Therefore the cooler must go in the cockpit in front of the console.

For now, I've been using my Igloo marine cooler as my casting platform.
Not even secured, it's pretty sturdy. 
Once we pull up to a spot, we throw it on the deck and jump up.

I had used it as my poling platform for that month that I didn't have a poling platform. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

ya well i was thinkin with all the ice it should just stay still and move it down to the floor when running.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> A lot of people do that.
> I have thought about it myself, but then realized I need a seat for my guest onboard....lol
> Therefore the cooler must go in the cockpit in front of the console.
> 
> ...


ya that wat i was thinkin ans use it as a seat when we run.
but eric we gotta go out sometme one the copperhead or watever do something i need to fish lol


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

I see everyone does it they just strap it down by the handles i wanted one and i still do!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I've poled on top of a 45q with a 10lb bag of ice. It didn't move one bit. DEFINITELY recommend SeaDek. I fish barefoot and it kills your feet without it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> I see everyone does it they just strap it down by the handles i wanted one and i still do!


ya well im prolly not even gonna strap it down it got rubber on the bottom and with weight in it it shoudnt move.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I love my 50qt. I did strap it down and use it to pole. Do it!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > A lot of people do that.
> > I have thought about it myself, but then realized I need a seat for my guest onboard....lol
> > Therefore the cooler must go in the cockpit in front of the console.
> >
> ...


Definitely.
I just need to finally see what's going to happen with my outboard. 
Hope to be back on the water soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > > A lot of people do that.
> > > I have thought about it myself, but then realized I need a seat for my guest onboard....lol
> > > Therefore the cooler must go in the cockpit in front of the console.
> > >
> ...


what goin on with it??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > > A lot of people do that.
> > > > I have thought about it myself, but then realized I need a seat for my guest onboard....lol
> > > > Therefore the cooler must go in the cockpit in front of the console.
> > > >
> ...


I rather not say in a public forum until it's in the past.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > > > > A lot of people do that.
> > > > > I have thought about it myself, but then realized I need a seat for my guest onboard....lol
> > > > > Therefore the cooler must go in the cockpit in front of the console.
> > > > >
> ...


ya but well go fishing sometime off the copperhead if thats kool ill bring money and chip in for gas n such. and well go on the johnsen when it done. man u need to see it!! its lookin good.


----------



## winyahjay (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a 60qt fiberglass yeti. I use it as my bow casting platform - that way I can clear the bow if I need to and not have a platform up there all the time. I'm not sure about the other yeti coolers, but mine has rubber feet that hold cooler in place really well without and sort of straps.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

tundra > fiberglass.

I've had both.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> I have a 60qt fiberglass yeti. I use it as my bow casting platform - that way I can clear the bow if I need to and not have a platform up there all the time. I'm not sure about the other yeti coolers, but mine has rubber feet that hold cooler in place really well without and sort of straps.


ya they have rubber feet on the bottom.


----------



## winyahjay (Feb 8, 2010)

> tundra > fiberglass.
> 
> I've had both.


What makes the tundra better? Maybe I will get one next time. I bought my fiberglass cooler off a dude that was selling a big sportfisher and couldn't turn down the offer. I originally was considering the tundra because of price. I could imagine the tundra being a little more durable.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > tundra > fiberglass.
> >
> > I've had both.
> 
> ...


O ya the tundra are very durable coolers. If you go to the yeti site you can watch videos of what they do to them. They have the 2 inches of insulation, the rubber clamps for the lid, a place for a lock and nylon handles. So there pretty good coolers and they can take alotta weight up top. That's why I was think having one for a casting platform.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Talk to Ron at The Skiff Shop (MS advertiser & site supporter). He has just about everything in stock the last time I saw him. If you live on the west coast, bring your boat by to try all the different sizes & models to see what fits best.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

the walls on the tundra series are thicker... so it holds ice better.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Talk to Ron at The Skiff Shop (MS advertiser & site supporter).  He has just about everything in stock the last time I saw him. If you live on the west coast, bring your boat by to try all the different sizes & models to see what fits best.


I'm actually in maimi but I might be willing to drive. Does he got good prices?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Talk to Ron at The Skiff Shop (MS advertiser & site supporter).  He has just about everything in stock the last time I saw him. If you live on the west coast, bring your boat by to try all the different sizes & models to see what fits best.
> 
> 
> I'm actually in maimi but I might be willing to drive. Does he got good prices?



theskiffshop.com


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

tyler @ castaway customs hook'd me up..

he has the coolers in stock and since he is Mr. Seadek he throws a free pad in for the top of the cooler. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Merritt-Island-FL/Castaway-Customs/173312190771


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> tyler @ castaway customs hook'd me up..
> 
> he has the coolers in stock and since he is Mr. Seadek he throws a free pad in for the top of the cooler.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Merritt-Island-FL/Castaway-Customs/173312190771


I'm gonna check that tyler guy out. Do I just message him on facebook or what can I do??


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Tyler Shealey
321-537-2039
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Tyler Shealey
> 321-537-2039
> [email protected]


Thanks bro


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> > Talk to Ron at The Skiff Shop (MS advertiser & site supporter).  He has just about everything in stock the last time I saw him. If you live on the west coast, bring your boat by to try all the different sizes & models to see what fits best.
> 
> 
> I'm actually in maimi but I might be willing to drive. Does he got good prices?


Why drive? I think shipping is free 
http://www.theskiffshop.com/yeti/yeti_catalog.html


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> Why drive? I think shipping is free
> http://www.theskiffshop.com/yeti/yeti_catalog.html


I know Ron at The Skiff Shop did Seadek on the lid at one time, in fact he was the 1st to offer  that option.  You'd have to talk to him to see if it's part of the price these days.  With everyone & their brother having coolers drop shipped from the manufacturer without having to actually stock the product, it's hard to find a guy that will actually take the time to help you get setup right, and have the real deal on the shelf when you stop by. Did I mention he's been a paid MS advertiser & site supporter since it's inception?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > Why drive? I think shipping is free
> > http://www.theskiffshop.com/yeti/yeti_catalog.html
> 
> 
> I know Ron at The Skiff Shop did Seadek on the lid at one time, in fact he was the 1st to offer  that option.  You'd have to talk to him to see if it's part of the price these days.  With everyone & their brother having coolers drop shipped from the manufacturer without having to actually stock the product, it's hard to find a guy that will actually take the time to help you get setup right, and have the real deal on the shelf when you stop by.  Did I mention he's been a paid MS advertiser & site supporter since it's inception?


well according to that website he still adds the sea deck. and it cost to add sea deck :-/


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I also use the Yetti as a casting platform with no issues.


----------

